# 2012 Beetle - Trunk latch broken, any input is appreciated



## cherokee5 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello VwVortex,

I'm the owner of a 2012 beetle turbo, and recently was met with some surprise when the electronic trunk release motor just mysteriously stopped working! Not only that, but it sounded as if a gear came loose, making a loud grinding noise everytime someone tried to open the trunk from the fob or the outside handle. Fearing an expensive repair bill for such a thing.. my trunk has basically been sealed shut for the last couple weeks because of this malfunction. Well realizing I need to do something about it.. I decided to have a look around before handing my car over to the dealer to charge me for everything. 










Trunk liner removed! Easy, though a bit of hard tugging. 










Here's the interesting part. When I removed the bad latch motor (Part # 5M0-827-505-F) and took it apart, I found some evidence of ****ty manufacturing quality. I'm not really qualified to comment on other makers.. but I was disappointed to see that the cause of the break was the white PLASTIC gear wheel screw. A little plastic part responsible for the entire electronic trunk latch...hmmm. 

Why couldn't they have made this metal?? So here's where I need your help.. Do I just buy another latch assembly for $120, which still would give me another plastic gear wheel and possibly have this issue pop up again way down the line, or can I find a metal replacement for the one I already have? I wouldn't even know where to begin to look.


----------



## TeacherMinda (Jun 26, 2021)

Same problem here!

DID YOU END UP BUYING A NEW ASSEMBLY?


----------

